# General > Hobbies >  Jacob Fleeces for spinning/felting

## Penfold

Just cut Jacob fleeces available for anyone interested! £1.50 per fleece.

----------


## rooby

I am interested, where are you? I am in Latheronwheel

----------


## Penfold

Hi

I'm in Canisbay  but if you are not up this way then we will be down for the Latheron Show so could bring some with us.

----------


## Dog-eared

Can I have a look at them ? I need a whole one.

----------

